
Biggest time wasters in programmer work - azwebcoder
http://webcoderblog.com/2009/06/21/biggest-time-wasters-in-programmer-work/
======
vinutheraj
Why is the post filled with grammatical errors ( very obvious ones ) and
spelling mistakes ?!

The errors take away the seriousness of the content of the blogpost

~~~
makecheck
Maybe the person learned English as a second language. English is not easy to
learn, and it's no sin to screw up a few things. Focus on whether or not you
agree with what the person wrote.

